# Okeechobee Mudfest



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

Just want to know if anyone ever been to Okeechobee Mudfest and how it was im thinking of going in febuary.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i moved your thread to the "Let's Go Riding" section since this post concerns riding at a park. this articular area you posted in is for forum help. help with forum related things, software related things, website problems.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If you want a wild party through the day & some pretty good mudding, it's a good time. - It's more of a party place than ridding. 

This past event security were really d*heads though, tried to shut all partying down at like 10pm(ended the concert due to "rain" which was barely a light sprinkle, and ordered everyone back to camp). I got yelled at like a murderer for riding to the port-o-lets at like 1am ish, and I was in my boxers & flip-flops, not like I was doing anything. 

Also, be careful where you set-up camp. I've been to 3 or 4 event there and have seen many of the access roads turn to slick mud before Sat evening, thus getting a motorhome/camper trailer/etc out can be difficult. 





I know several people who are planning to go, my usually crew is still debating it. Security last time it kinda killed it for us, as well as being a couple hour ride each way and me not knowing how my income situation is going to be in the next couple months.


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Madbrute said:


> Just want to know if anyone ever been to Okeechobee Mudfest and how it was im thinking of going in febuary.


R u talking about "mudjam"? If so I went to it and it was ok. By the end of the weekend u could barely leave the place it was so mucky. All the roads were bad bad. The riding was nil n they were very strict. Oh also it was so new that by the end of the weekend everything smelled like manure because a month prior it was a cow pasture.

In feb I'm going to mud muckers for the trucks gone wild event. That place from what I have heard has some really good riding!!! Gonna have a blast there....about 15 bikes deep in my group r going. 

Hope that helped.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

im goin with about 20 other riders , its a great time especially to party nonstop , thats what we do best lol


----------



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

mudfest is the best imo i wish i could get off to go bc this is the last one for a while and let me tell you get there early the line to get in is crazy i was backed up all day last time i went and didnt get in till 10 that night


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

OKC Mudfest sucks big time if you're on a quad. There was no real "quad area" when I went I felt like at any moment one of the hundreds monster trucks would end me and my quad in one swift move. Everyone is beyond drunk and don't pay a lot of attention to the 4 wheelers. 

If you want to go to an event like this, i would suggest Triple Canopy Ranch when they do their big events or Mud Muckers, which is this weekend I believe. I know Triple Canopy has a quad section and I believe Mud Muckers is more quad friendly at least that's what I hear.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree master gator I have no desire to go back to Mudfest


----------



## green750 (Jun 19, 2011)

I also agree with mastergator and lilbigtonka iv been to all of there events but have always taken my truck. There's no way id ever take my bike there. Like they said you will end up getting ran over. The last one I went to was crazy I must have gotten ran into by some idiot 3 or 4 times and trust me my trucks big you can't miss it lol. We also had big problems with security there (they are [email protected] heads) if you do end up going I would only ride around camp or around the hole I definitely wouldn't go out in it. There's a video on YouTube of a guys brand new bike getting ran over in the middle of the hole.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Same...okee is a truck place. Not good riding for ATV's...sweet party though! But more BA if you have a truck/buggy


----------

